# wheres the super tramps at?



## frankie360 (Jul 21, 2011)

Ive hitched,hoped,walked and crawled to my destinations. been in the middle of fucking nowhere on and off my own terms. starved and had to drink my own urine because i had to survive over 24hours in the desert with only 1 liter of water while walking 20 miles. lucky it was fall. stood for hours in 100 f degree heat hitchiking in idaho falls. All in the name of getting from point a to b in the search of adventure. cities dont realy get my dick hard unless there small like arcadia (humbolt county fuck mendicino lol) or santa fe. I dont think hanging out in multiple downtown cities every day trying to get high is the highlight of my traveling because the shit gets old quick. Not that im trying shit on anybody.
But I try to see every thing on and off the road as possible and in and out of the cities. Ive meet every type of person imaginable the good the bad and the ugly. Tramp nobody uses that word like they use too but they know the meaning. tramp is one of the oldest words to describe us. Ive only met a few tramps that i think in my eyes were it, not that I like to judge people. And that "into the wild" kid was a super tramp I know people dont like to talk about him (because some people think we try to copy him)but he did do some extreme shit before he died and i respect him for that. so my point is where are all the super tramps at. what do you think a super tramps is. And I think that some of the people here are. Im not trying to put my pussy ass on the pedalstool but one thing I know is im 100% tramp and society can kiss my fucking ass if they dont like it. but i know it aint easy trying to be a super tramp. But the courage to find adventure is what seperates us from the humbums.

Oh yeah respect to my hiker trash brothers on the appalachian trail 226 miles under my belt.


----------



## CXR1037 (Jul 22, 2011)

The super tramps are dead in a bus in Alaska.

Sorry to bring the bad news.


----------



## bryanpaul (Jul 22, 2011)

frankie360 said:


> But the courage to find adventure is what seperates us from the humbums.


ha, that sentence fucked me up, i was gonna say all the "super tramps" are homebums now...fer real though, bein out on the road for long periods of time, what separates a upstanding "tramp" from just another homeless idiot, i think, is a real grasp on what's important in life, kindness, respect, freedom, scruples....... i'm a peice of shit idiot personally, but i will share my beer and food with you and i wont steal or lie to ya...... blahh...i aint no super tramp(ha, that term is crackin me up).... i find alot of times the guys whove got their pimped out camp in the woods and whatnot ...you know, homebums..or really just older travellers in general..., are the most upstanding respectable people in this world....... blahh .....cant describe it..... you know what im talkin about though......... sidenote: i love it when older heads apologize for cussing in front of yer girlfreind "excuse my language maam" .....fuck ya old school gentlemanly shit.....be a hardcore anarcho-feminist...lady still like to git treated like a lady../////.rambleramble


----------



## frankie360 (Jul 28, 2011)

tramps dont die we multiply


----------



## smellsea (Jul 28, 2011)

homebums are outstanding and respectable? i just see them as cho-mos that can't be approved for housing any where. yeah, they curse in front of your old lady and then apologize to YOU for cursing in front of her. homebums suck. the fastest travelers i know are still drunks. i can respect some one for how many miles they have gone but at the same time if they are a bumbling fucking idiot i could care less.


----------



## bryanpaul (Jul 28, 2011)

smellsea said:


> homebums are outstanding and respectable? i just see them as cho-mos that can't be approved for housing any where. yeah, they curse in front of your old lady and then apologize to YOU for cursing in front of her. homebums suck. the fastest travelers i know are still drunks. i can respect some one for how many miles they have gone but at the same time if they are a bumbling fucking idiot i could care less.


i dont mean homebums in general..... i'm talkin about the old school guys who know whats up...they are few and far between....but yeah...i dunno i just like chillin with the old heads who got hours of stories and shit....not to say us younger folks dont...(ha i'm almost 30).... it just seems that there's more of that respectability in the old heads sometimes....SOMETIMES


----------



## hutchie (Jul 28, 2011)

smellsea said:


> homebums are outstanding and respectable? i just see them as cho-mos that can't be approved for housing any where. yeah, they curse in front of your old lady and then apologize to YOU for cursing in front of her. homebums suck. the fastest travelers i know are still drunks. i can respect some one for how many miles they have gone but at the same time if they are a bumbling fucking idiot i could care less.



cho-mo, fugitive, schizo or all of the above.


----------



## dawgrunner (Aug 22, 2011)

old school hitch hiker, on and off since 1968 now stuck in louisiana for a few months. read my other post about travel partners. It is interesting when I was hitch hiking out of spokane. We all just got dropped off from a ride in the buffalo bus from a holding camp. there was two kids that had no food or had eaten since maybe the early morning before. Well I stepped off the entrance ramp and told "Kid" don't know his real name and another red haired guy I would be cooking in about a hour. I feed them both and another couple from a small fire in the empty building. these kids were starving. You need to step up when its staring you in the face. We all been starving before so why the heel don't we feed each other? You know compassion towards another human being.


----------

